# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  I have friends heading to SXM in a few weeks and I wanted to tell them to hit a little "joint" we used to frequent on our trips there.  Since we haven't been back after discovering SBH, can anyone tel

## NHDiane

I have friends heading to SXM in a few weeks and I wanted to tell them to hit a little "joint" we used to frequent on our trips there.  Since we haven't been back after discovering SBH, can anyone tell me if Le'Bar de'le' Mer (sp?) is still around?  I believe it was in Marigot and sat on a corner right on the water???  Sound familiar??

D

----------


## andynap

> I have friends heading to SXM in a few weeks and I wanted to tell them to hit a little "joint" we used to frequent on our trips there.  Since we haven't been back after discovering SBH, can anyone tell me if Le'Bar de'le' Mer (sp?) is still around?  I believe it was in Marigot and sat on a corner right on the water???  Sound familiar??
> 
> D



It's De la Mer and the last time we were there it was still on the corner in the marina. That used to be our last lunch before going to the airport- pizza from the stand alone oven.

----------


## NHDiane

Andy - thanks!  We loved that place...it was always full of locals and cheap beer.  Lots of fun and decent pub food if I remember correctly. Late night was a hoot. Nice to know some things don't change.  I'll give my friends the good news.  When was the last time you were there??

D

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:" When was the last time you were there??

2005

----------


## NHDiane

It's been a lot longer than that for me, unless you count the time spent at the airport :&gt :Wink: ))

D

----------


## andynap

Diane- I stand corrected- age related problems- it's called Brasserie de la Gare.

----------


## Theresa

Hi Diane,

It's Le Bar de la Mer.  It was next to L'Arawak and near La Vie en Rose along the strip facing the water near the outdoor market and ferries.  We enjoyed it very much and made a point to visit at least once on each trip.  Our last trip to St. Martin was in '04 or '05 and Le Bar de La Mer was gone.  

Andy is refering to a place along the inner portion of the harbor (Marina Port La Royale).  It is also quite good but doesn't have the atmosphere of Le Bar de la Mer.  We enjoyed B de la M's grilled fish specials, always grilling right out there on the street and enticing passersby.

----------


## LindaP

Yes Theresa, we were there in 05 also, and I was sooo dissapointed that it was no more.....the hugh grilled shrimp were almost the size of a small lobster tail, delicious!!!!!!

----------


## andynap

> Yes Theresa, we were there in 05 also, and I was sooo dissapointed that it was no more.....the hugh grilled shrimp were almost the size of a small lobster tail, delicious!!!!!!



OK- I give up. The name was too close and I thought it was the place on the marina not the harbor- never been. Good nite. LOL

----------


## JEK

> Yes Theresa, we were there in 05 also, and I was sooo dissapointed that it was no more.....the hugh grilled shrimp were almost the size of a small lobster tail, delicious!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> OK- I give up. The name was too close and I thought it was the place on the marina not the harbor- never been. Good nite. LOL



Stop the presses! AndyAlmighty is admitting to an error!

----------


## andynap

> Yes Theresa, we were there in 05 also, and I was sooo dissapointed that it was no more.....the hugh grilled shrimp were almost the size of a small lobster tail, delicious!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> OK- I give up. The name was too close and I thought it was the place on the marina not the harbor- never been. Good nite. LOL 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop the presses! AndyAlmighty is admitting to an error!



Nope- an understandable mistake.

----------


## NHDiane

Theresa - thanks for setting me (and Andy!) straight.  I'm happy to learn the answer but unhappy that this great spot is no longer there.  It was definitely a spot where locals and tourists mingled harmoniously.  We always had a blast there and I do remember the food as being very good.  Did anything open in Le Bar's place??

D

----------


## andynap

> Theresa - thanks for setting me (and Andy!) straight.  I'm happy to learn the answer but unhappy that this great spot is no longer there.  It was definitely a spot where locals and tourists mingled harmoniously.  We always had a blast there and I do remember the food as being very good.  Did anything open in Le Bar's place??
> 
> D



Look at this link  Marigot Harbor Dining 

You could always send your friends to the Marina and De La Gare. LOL

----------


## NHDiane

OK Andy, I'll give you an A for trying to cover your behind.  Could be a possible substitute. :&gt :Wink: )

D

----------


## Theresa

Diane, the Bar de la Mer spot stood empty on our last trip.  Le Saint Germain on the Marina is a great spot and one that I recommend.  We've never dined at La Vie en Rose (further along the harbor from Bar de la Mer toward the West Indies Mall), but are returning to SXM this fall and hope to correct that.

----------


## Theresa

If anyone heading to SXM in conjunction with a SBH trip is interested, I've learned that Bar de la Mer has repoened.

----------


## NHDiane

Theresa - Thanks for the update!  Hope it's the original owner and/or they haven't changed it up too badly.  I doubt very much if we will return to SXM anytime soon but you can bet if we do, we will be sitting at the bar an hour after arriving!

----------


## Theresa

Diane, 
My husband and I should be there in three weeks, so I happily volunteer to check it out and let you know.
Welcome home......I know, it's rough.  I hope you're already planning your return!

----------

